# problem installing openoffice.org-3 and libreoffice



## orionus (Oct 9, 2012)

FreeBSD  9.0-RELEASE 

Hi,
I need help on installing openoffice.org-3
after:

[CMD="cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3 ; make LOCALIZED_LANG=fr install package"][/CMD]

it stooped at:


```
Building module drawinglayer
=============

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/inc


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/inc


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/transitions


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/processor3d


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/slide


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/geometry


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/activities


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/processor2d


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/shapes


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/attribute


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/animationnodes


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/primitive3d


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/texture


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/util


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/primitive2d


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/slideshow/source/engine/OGLTrans


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/source/animation

slideshow deliver

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/drawinglayer/util

drawinglayer deliver

1 module(s): 
	connectivity
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/connectivity/source/parse

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

	build --from connectivity

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

do I have to rebuild connectivity? and how to do it ? Is there another solution? 
I tried also to install libreoffice with:


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/ && make install clean
===>  libreoffice-3.5.6_1 Known as broken.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice.
```

I did also:

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
# make LOCALIZED_LANG=fr install clean
===>  Installing for fr-libreoffice-3.5.6
===>   fr-libreoffice-3.5.6 depends on executable: libreoffice - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if french/libreoffice already installed
===>   fr-libreoffice-3.5.6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of french/libreoffice
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/french/libreoffice.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/french/libreoffice.
```

How to start fr-libreoffice-3.5.6 if it is already installed?
can I have openoffice and libreoffice on the same system?

Thank you for your help and direction to solve my problem
Regards


----------



## orionus (Oct 9, 2012)

sorry I did not post the command:
so after:
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3 ; make LOCALIZED_LANG=fr install package

sorry again 
new user


----------

